

Weekend project: LeaveYourEmail widget for your startup - snitko
http://leaveyouremail.com

======
liamk
Good idea! The registration page should really be encrypted though. I'd also
work on refining the design of the home page.

~~~
snitko
Thank you. Yeah, there's work to do, you're right. I just needed this asap for
my own purposes. At least it works right away and I hope it proves useful to
somebody already.

